# Will the D610 be replaced ?



## goodguy (Jul 14, 2017)

The oldest camera in Nikon's camera line up is the D610, the D610 is basically a slightly improved and fixed up version of the D600 so I am going to consider the D610 as its a D600.
The D600 was released at 2012, that's 5 years, ancient in tech terminology, if there is a camera who deserves a replacement is the D610, don't get me wrong the D610 is fantastic camera mainly due to its killer sensor which even today is still at the top of the sensors world and can compete nicely with any FF sensor out there especially in its price range but lets admit it the D610 is old.

Question is will it be replaced ?

If it will I am positive it will get Nikons tested and proven 51AFP system which will automatically put it in a confrontation against the D750 which is positioned above it, so will be the newer sensor which I am sure will be better then the D750 sensor which basically is a tweaked D610 sensor.
This leads me to believe one of three scenarios
1.Nikon will replace the D750 before it will replace the D610, assuming it will put the D500 AF system in it so the D610 will not compete with it if I am correct with my assumption that it will indeed have the 51AF in it
2.Option two it will simply phase it out, will stop making it and that's it, the D750 or its replacement will be Nikon's entry level FX camera
3.Nikon will replace it with a mirrorless camera, kind of an interesting twist on full frame camera, mirrorless and reasonable price


----------



## Braineack (Jul 14, 2017)

nikon wont get rid of it.  they can add the most minute improvement and call it a d620 and sell thousands more of them...


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 14, 2017)

The clues are there.  Nikon Rebates on the 810 and 610.  And grey market 610 bodies are now at $1,000.  And refurb 610's from Nikon are now just over $1,050.  There are strong rumors of an 820.  But nothing on a 620, or 650 or anything like that.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 14, 2017)

the D650, will end up being the FX version of the D7500.  just wait.


----------



## goodguy (Jul 14, 2017)

Braineack said:


> the D650, will end up being the FX version of the D7500.  just wait.


Hmmm, that's a rather interesting point which I didn't think of, FX with one SD card, sounds sad  but then the 6D, 6DII is doing exactly that and so is the whole A7 line up.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 14, 2017)

*YES...one day, the D610 WILL BE REPLACED. Bet you $1,000 on that!*

I bought a D610 two weeks ago, plus the MB-D14 grip. Image quality is super. But not all is rosy. The camera's overall focusing ability with 39 AF points that are fricking crammed into the center of an FX field of view? NOT impressive. Focusing performance on action subjects on the D610 is vastly inferior to the D2x and the D3x that I've had for the past 12 years...*NOT impressed with the camera's AF performance with a wide variety of lenses*...with slower, variable-aperture consumer zooms, the D610's AF performance is far,far,far below the D2x's ***astounding*** ability to as Thom Hogan says, "focus on anything." And it's a much weaker AF module than the 51-point AF module the D3x and other high-end Nikons have.

The D610's AF system is consumer-level...the next serious enthusiast Nikon in that spot needs a better, more-capable AF module and a better AF-assignment system. And better button layout. And a better, dedicated top-deck ISO button, and so on.

The thing is: the D700 was a serious,serious camera, aimed at the same user segment...the D600 and D610 are very much consumer-oriented camera in build quality and control sets, but priced like ehthusiast cameras. *The D610's replaement needs to be a cut higher, like the D700 was! *Needs to have a more pro-Nikon-oriented control layout and AF module.

Building a full-frame or FX camera, but using the AF system from a mid-level camera (the Nikon D7000 APS-C camera) like Nikon did, is a step down. Putting the outdated D7000 AF system into an FX camera aimed at enthusiasts was a bad move. YES, better-spec'd than the SINGLE, central cross-type AF sensor that Canon stuck ionto the 6D...but still...the D610 is an under-performer in terms of its hardware specifications, and frankly, the AF module missed a LOT of moderate-speed action shots like seagulkls in flight that my two older cameras would have nailed easily. And it is a weak AF module with low-speed zooms indoors...the D610's follow-on model flat-out needs a better-pewrforming and more-reliable AF module.

As Nikon has always, always, allllways done....*after a generation or two*, Nikon will down-migrate some of the flagship-level features toward the high-end consumer camera, sometimes even to the point where the "high-end consumer" or "serious enthusaists Nikon" body is better than the flagship-priced Nikon.

Anyway...YES, the D610 will--some day....be replaced. BANK on that!


----------



## Braineack (Jul 15, 2017)

goodguy said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > the D650, will end up being the FX version of the D7500.  just wait.
> ...




wait... they dropped the D7500 from (2) to (1) slot?  is it even UHS-II?   

Laurels...they work until they dont.


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 15, 2017)

Nikon will keep the D6x0 line as long as Canon has a 6D in that same price slot.
Why give up a reason for someone to switch camera brands to get into a low cost FF camera ?


----------



## nerwin (Jul 15, 2017)

It's a tough thing to say. The D610 I think is one of Nikon's better cameras they make. Mine has been super reliable with zero issues. It's a very stable camera and that makes me happy.

But yes, the tech is getting a little aged. The D750 uses the same sensor but new processor, better AF..etc.

If Nikon does make a D650, they would be foolish to follow Canon and only let users have one SD slot. Part of me feels that they wont follow Canon in that route and still offer dual SD slots at least on their FX cameras. I understand why they did it on the D7500 because of the D500. But adding dual SD slots on a D650 doesn't take away anything from the higher end FX models. So I don't think they would.

Here is what I'd love to see in the D650.

Improved AF
Latest Expeed Processor
Move ISO button closer to the shutter button
Remove OLPF
I'm not worried about sensor, heck they can keep it the same for all I care. I don't care about video specs, but they could add 1080/60p. If they added at least a 2k/60p video option, that would be pretty awesome. It's not 4k, but better than 6D Mk2! I know that won't happen...but hey...you never know with Nikon. They could surprise you with a low budget full frame DSLR with 4K video. If they did that, it would be insane. But that will never happen.

Other than what I listed, I don't know what else needs to be improved. It's still an amazing camera for still photography.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2017)

The D610 could be updated to a better-performing machine with just a few tweaks, like nerwin mentions above.

Improved AF
Latest Expeed Processor
Move ISO button closer to the shutter button
Remove OLPF
The low-pass filter does not bother me much...but improved AF, newer Expeed processor, mahybe a bit better buffer, and the ISO button being put where it ought to be, on the top deck, would really help.

Canon's 6D Mark II, five years after their original 6D, has the 45-square, all-cross-type focusing sensors, but cannot shoot 4k video and has just one card slot. Jeebers...this one card slot BS...OMG...do they not recognize how valuable people consider two card slots to be? The ability to stuff two, 32-gig cards in there and to be able to shoot allllllllll weekend, or allllll vacation for average people? The ability to shoot a TON of video on two, 64-gig cards? Jeeze...what was Canon thinking?

Then again...Nikon pulled the same stunt in the D7500; maybe they figure that $2.99 manufacturing savings by cutting out that second card slot and its parts and boosts profitability for them? I dunno...still..the Canon 6D-II comments I read really ding the cam for the lack of 4k as much as for the lack of a second memory card slot.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 15, 2017)

Memory cards do fail! I LOVE having a backup card in my camera. It can save your butt. Another great reason I like dual slots is that fact if somehow I forgot to put my primary card back into the camera and off I go shooting, there's a secondary card always in the camera. It's a great, great invention in my opinion. 

Because I shoot a lot of nature stuff, having no low pass filter would greatly increase the sharpness of the details. But I'm quite happy with the fine details my D610 renders and that HAS a low pass filter and I never question. But if you see pictures comparing the same image taken with and without a OLPF, there is i difference in the sharpness. To each their own as they say!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 15, 2017)

I've been shooting digitally since February 2001...I've not had a memory card fail, but have had IBM microdrives fail. I have bought exclusively SanDisk cards...no failures. Zero. Maybe I've been lucky....but most of the card failures I have heard about have been *physically damaging *them by driving over them, laundering them, stepping on them, rolling an office chair over the card, etc.. I buy SanDisk's best cards...16 years, no fails...

I dunno...

I think the card failure issue is overblown, but if people believe that second card is worth the money, they definitely will appreciate the second slot. I look at it as overflow...or as extended shooting capability. I dunno...I seldom shoot more than 16 gigs a day at 24-MP, but on big shoots, I will get to 22-24 gigs on a full shoot. For video shooters, two cards is good!

I am not pleased with the MD-D14's fit to my D610...there's a slight gap, and it feels loose and sloppy on the right side...I expected better. Poor fit and finish on the D610 and MB-D14 in my opinion.

I think the OLPF removal would be fine, either way. I personally am not all that happy with the way U1 and U2 are implemented on the D610...not really that fond of it. Dislike the ISO buton placement as do you!

I'm used to a higher-grade Nikon..D1,D2,D3 series...the D610's D7000 DNA is what I dislike about it; Nikon needs to move to a D700 (Dee Seven-hundred)-like high-end consumer full-frame, in my opinion. Just a little bit better body.

Tough to say though, we filter our opinions thru our own experience; the D700 felt "pro", but was expensive, and the D750 feels small and plastic, but shoots better than a D700 ever did. I would LOVE to see a D680 built on the D700 body and finder and AF system, but with new Expeed and so on... buuuuut...that would be $2499, right?

Compared to Canon 's 6D or 6D-II, the Nikon D610 is a great value. And IMAGE-wise, the D600 and D610 are **superb** imagers in the 24-MP category. Really GOOD pictures!


----------



## nerwin (Jul 15, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I've been shooting digitally since February 2001...I've not had a memory card fail, but have had IBM microdrives fail. I have bought exclusively SanDisk cards...no failures. Zero. Maybe I've been lucky....but most of the card failures I have heard about have been *physically damaging *them by driving over them, laundering them, stepping on them, rolling an office chair over the card, etc.. I buy SanDisk's best cards...16 years, no fails...
> 
> I dunno...
> 
> ...



I've played with the D750 and I don't care for how it feels in my hand, feels lighter and cheaper, but I still be fine with it. The D610 feels pretty solid to me. It works for what I do and I'm confident it will keep ticking for years without issue.

The ISO button placement was bad part of Nikon, they could've have AT LEAST given us the option to reassign it. This is why I use auto iso, but its too much of a PITA to change the ISO hahaha. While auto ISO works well for the most part, in certain lighting condition, it freaks out and therefore I have to choose the ISO myself which I can do by more easily by using exposure comp to get the exposure I want.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 15, 2017)

I won't be replacing mine until it breaks. Can't really find any fault outside of expected performance with this one


----------



## Peeb (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm loving my D610 after a year and about 11,000 clicks.  Personally I don't  feel I'm missing anything that I NEED but the refinements that Nerwin mentions would be nice- especially the ISO button in a quick-to reach spot.  Wish you could reassign the video button to ISO like on the D750.

In 2017, all major camera manufacturers should also make tilt-screen touchscreeens standard too, but I'm still waiting on that coffee to be smelled.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 15, 2017)

Peeb said:


> I'm loving my D610 after a year and about 11,000 clicks.  Personally I don't  feel I'm missing anything that I NEED but the refinements that Nerwin mentions would be nice- especially the ISO button in a quick-to reach spot.  Wish you could reassign the video button to ISO like on the D750.
> 
> In 2017, all major camera manufacturers should also make tilt-screen touchscreeens standard too, but I'm still waiting on that coffee to be smelled.



Maybe we all need to write a letter to Nikon and tell them when they update the firmware for the AF-P lenses to add the option to map the iso to the record button!

It can't be that hard!!


----------



## Peeb (Jul 15, 2017)

nerwin said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm loving my D610 after a year and about 11,000 clicks.  Personally I don't  feel I'm missing anything that I NEED but the refinements that Nerwin mentions would be nice- especially the ISO button in a quick-to reach spot.  Wish you could reassign the video button to ISO like on the D750.
> ...


I would be shocked it if took rocket science!


----------



## Peeb (Jul 15, 2017)

PS- while we're talking D610 ISO, is there a more direct way to turn auto ISO on/off short of going to the menu and scrolling thru choices?  The "ISO" button changes the settings, but does not display auto-ISO option (unless I've configured it to hide this somehow...)


----------



## jaomul (Jul 15, 2017)

Hold iso button, aft wheel controls iso, front one turns auto iso in/off


----------



## Peeb (Jul 15, 2017)

jaomul said:


> Hold iso button, aft wheel controls iso, front one turns auto iso in/off


Didn't know about the front wheel-  nice!!


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 16, 2017)

If they did make a 620 / 820 I'd probably be in line waiting on them.  I have D600 / D800 for main bodies.  I skipped the 610/810 revamps as it just wasn't worth the money for what they upgraded and how the originals perform.  But I anticipate that there would be meatier changes to 620 / 820 or what ever numbers they choose.


----------

